# how do you exercise your bunnies when its cold and wet ?



## enfieldchar69 (Jan 18, 2009)

i have 2 beautiful 11 week old girlies who luv nothing better than being in their run, just wondering what to do when it rains and /or is cold is it ok to put them out in their runs ?


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

I dont let mine in the run when its raining, I know people that do but the breeder I got them from advised me not too as they can get colds! They do live in a 6x4 shed though so they have a bit of room to spread there legs


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

My rabbit hates exercise lol. She won't leave her cage unless you turf her out, then she just spends the rest of the time trying to get back in!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

You should ideally have a run attached to their shed/hutch so that they have 24/7 access to it so weather shouldn't come into it with outdoor buns as they would have built up a thick coat 



JTK79 said:


> I dont let mine in the run when its raining, I know people that do but the breeder I got them from advised me not too as they can get colds! They do live in a 6x4 shed though so they have a bit of room to spread there legs


What a load of tosh, rabbits *can* get cold like symptoms but they aren't colds.
So long as a rabbit has shelter to use there is nothing wrong with a bit of rain, how does that breeder think that wild rabbits cope :lol:

The ONLY rabbits that can't be put out in all weather are house buns due to their lack of coat


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

I did wonder about wild rabbits myself but not having rabbits before I didnt really know. I have left there access from the shed to the run open for them before when there has been a shower and find they just usually stay in the shed anyway!


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

My bun's shed has permanent access to a run via a connecting tunnel. The run is tall enough for me to stand in (I know I'm lucky to have the space) and it has a roof, so it is protected from direct rainfall.

To be honest, despite the fact I've kitted the shed out nicely, my bun spends 90% of his time out in his run. He really prefers being outside and being able to see what's going on. He has plenty of shelter and places to snuggle, both in the shed and the run, so I never worry about the rain/cold. It's his natural environment, and I trust his instincts. If the weather's really bad then his favourite place to lie is on a cosy shelf in the shed, where he can look out of the window while he snuggles!

Perhaps you could hook up your run permanently, and cover part of it so they have the option of shelter if they need it.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if a rabbit lives outside it shouls have a run attached to its houseing at all times, the RWAF minimum hutch size is 6ft x 2 ft WITH an attached 6ft x 4ft (which has actually recently gone up to 6ft x 8ft) run

my rabbits have their runs attached at all times, the tops of them are covered with tarps and such to keep the rain and snow out and stop their hay going manky 

my rabbits spend most of their time out in their runs


----------



## enfieldchar69 (Jan 18, 2009)

my rabbits have a 2 tier hutch so plenty of room and i put them in their run during the day, but we had snow last night and the weather is definatly colder , as i have only had them for 2 weeks i just wasnt sure what to do , the run and hutch are seperate and i am sure im not the only one with the 2 seperate , thanks for all the advice its been helpful x


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2012)

enfieldchar69 said:


> my rabbits have a 2 tier hutch so plenty of room and i put them in their run during the day, but we had snow last night and the weather is definatly colder , as i have only had them for 2 weeks i just wasnt sure what to do , the run and hutch are seperate and i am sure im not the only one with the 2 seperate , thanks for all the advice its been helpful x


A two tier hutch is NOT big enough for two rabbits without a run attached 24/7.

The RWAF minimum requirements are 6ft x 2ft (5ft x2ft two tier) hutch *with an attached run* of 8ft x 6ft.

The RWAF are currently running a campaign called "A hutch is not enough"
[youtube_browser]m4z_Mrg-lpc[/youtube_browser]


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Mine have their shed door opened at 8am and shut at 8pm, come rain/snow/sun.
They can go out if they want to, or stay in.


----------



## enfieldchar69 (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks for the video and why i would luv to give my rabbits my garden is not as big as the one shown , but they have a good size run and lots of freedom as much as the garden allows, i understandd the recomendations but surely it is not practical to expect every rabbit owner to have that much space, i amnd am sure many others take good care of their pets and hence why i asked the question in the first place but again thanks for your help .


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I'd love to have a joined run, but the foxes kept trying to break into it so it wasn't safe


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

And even though the hutches are covered, dotty still sat where she got soaked through ha


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Mine have a covered run (rain still gets in the sides sometimes) 24/7 and then the shed door open to their other run, which gets opened, half opened (pinned in one place) or closed depending on weather.
It was raining today and Jana was sat outside, behind the door :skep: They all like a little nose and they love testing out the snow!

*Heidi*


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

enfieldchar69 said:


> thanks for the video and why i would luv to give my rabbits my garden is not as big as the one shown , but they have a good size run and lots of freedom as much as the garden allows, i understandd the recomendations but surely it is not practical to expect every rabbit owner to have that much space, i amnd am sure many others take good care of their pets and hence why i asked the question in the first place but again thanks for your help .


If you've not got the space the you should maybe look at if a rabbit is the right pet for you? I'd love a horse, but don't have the space so it's not practical for me to have one...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

rabbits do require a lot of space, they are very active and have long strides and love to run, the RWAF standard stated is a minimum standard. 

The 5 freedoms for owning any pet clearly state you need adequate space to express normal behavior 


1. Freedom from Hunger and Thirst - by ready access to fresh water and a diet to maintain full health and vigour.

2. Freedom from Discomfort - by providing an appropriate environment including shelter and a comfortable resting area.

3. Freedom from Pain, Injury or Disease - by prevention or rapid diagnosis and treatment.

4. Freedom to Express Normal Behaviour - by providing sufficient space, proper facilities and company of the animal's own kind.

5. Freedom from Fear and Distress - by ensuring conditions and treatment which avoid mental suffering.


----------



## enfieldchar69 (Jan 18, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> If you've not got the space the you should maybe look at if a rabbit is the right pet for you? I'd love a horse, but don't have the space so it's not practical for me to have one...


i have plenty of space in the garden but not enough for all the tubes and runs that were shown in the video as im sure lots of rabbit owners dont. tbh im starting to feel a little "got at" i am trying to ensure that my rabbits have the best that i can give them and now am feeling like im doing them wrong. they are well cared for it is approx 8 years since ive kept rabbits and lots has changed and i just wanted some advice, i have now seriously considered adding the run to the hutch if i can make it work, but like i said prob wont come back for advice as im not feeling good vibes from some members on here


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

enfieldchar69 said:


> i have plenty of space in the garden but not enough for all the tubes and runs that were shown in the video as im sure lots of rabbit owners dont. tbh im starting to feel a little "got at" i am trying to ensure that my rabbits have the best that i can give them and now am feeling like im doing them wrong. they are well cared for it is approx 8 years since ive kept rabbits and lots has changed and i just wanted some advice, i have now seriously considered adding the run to the hutch if i can make it work, but like i said prob wont come back for advice as im not feeling good vibes from some members on here


I didn't mean 'you' specifically - but your comment saying people can't be expected to have that much space, but should still get rabbits - If someone hasn't got the space, then no they shouldn't - I want a horse but although my garden is big, it's not an acre field.


----------



## SandyR (Oct 8, 2011)

The Video that has been attached does show runs that do need lots of space and can look a bit intimidating but I thing the members just mean at least 8ft by 6ft run which is not as big as the runs show at the end of the video unless they just look really big to me. Attaching the run is a great first step I think and then just try and built it up as time goes on. I started with one run and separate hutch then connected them together and then I got another run that I joined with the exsisting run but it didn't happen over night


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

enfieldchar69 said:


> i have plenty of space in the garden but not enough for all the tubes and runs that were shown in the video as im sure lots of rabbit owners dont. tbh im starting to feel a little "got at" i am trying to ensure that my rabbits have the best that i can give them and now am feeling like im doing them wrong. they are well cared for it is approx 8 years since ive kept rabbits and lots has changed and i just wanted some advice, i have now seriously considered adding the run to the hutch if i can make it work, but like i said prob wont come back for advice as im not feeling good vibes from some members on here


The video is an "example" of what *can* be done, if you have plenty of space in the garden why can't you attach the run?

I'm not sure what vibes you are talking about tbh, you asked a question we answered you honestly  
Being a public forum there is bound to be difference of opinions, we are all passionate about our animals and for me rabbits needing space is one of those things I can't let go especially as I have a rabbit here that has issues from being kept in a hutch alone (I'm not saying that is what you do but it does happen a lot).

I have to say I agree with lifeizsweet if you (general you, not you personally) can't offer what a pet *needs* then you shouldn't get the pet. Pets are a privilege and a luxury not a right


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

enfieldchar69 said:


> thanks for the video and why i would luv to give my rabbits my garden is not as big as the one shown , but they have a good size run and lots of freedom as much as the garden allows, i understandd the recomendations but surely it is not practical to expect every rabbit owner to have that much space, i amnd am sure many others take good care of their pets and hence why i asked the question in the first place but again thanks for your help .


if you dont have the space then you shouldnt have the pet really

you dont need all the tubes shown in the video im not a fan of the run around personally, but a nice big bog standard secure, predator proof, run attached all the time is a must

a 2 level hutch is just not big enough, rabbits need space to act out their natural instincts

if you havent got the space in your garden for them then maybe you should look at bringing them inside to be freerange house rabbits, or if that isnt an option and you really cant give them a run everyday then the kindest thing for them would be to rehome them to some one who CAN provide this, rabbits are the UKs most neglected pet, sadly people just dont realise how much space and commitment they actually need, they are NOT a cage pet


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

How big is your double hutch? I got one as big as I can as it's not safe for mine to have a run attached. Then put them out in the run all day with something covering one end of it so they can get shelter if they want and go out in it if they want. Then put them back in the hutch at night.


----------



## enfieldchar69 (Jan 18, 2009)

thanks jimbo , your kind words are well recieved, tbh i only started this thread to ensure that the weather wasnt going to harm my rabbits , i luv them very much and am trying to ensure them a happy home, as i all ready stated they go in the run all day, they also have pleanty of moments where they are given the oportunity to run freely around the down stairs of my home. i just feel some of you are being quite harsh in your opinions i understand we are all different but i thought i was doing the right thing asking for advice,i have had rabbits in the past that had tottall freedom in the garden but this is not possible this time as there are to many cats in my neighbourhood so im trying to ensure the best thing for them.thanks for all the advice but i problywont bother asking again .


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

I am too worried about safety to leave them constant access to the run when I am out for a long period of time or overnight. I worry about them digging out or foxes digging in, there are also lots of cats round here so I couldnt let them have free run of the garden!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

JTK79 said:


> I am too worried about safety to leave them constant access to the run when I am out for a long period of time or overnight. I worry about them digging out or foxes digging in, there are also lots of cats round here so I couldnt let them have free run of the garden!


thats where the beauty of galanised mesh comes in, mesh the bottom of the run and then turf over it, nothing can get in, nothing can get out


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> thats where the beauty of galanised mesh comes in, mesh the bottom of the run and then turf over it, nothing can get in, nothing can get out


Think I will have to do this as all they want to do at the moment is dig. My neighbours rabbit is always out and never digs. My garden looks like the moon with all the holes I have!


----------

